# Cute Or Fun Things Your Fish Do! :D



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

What is something fun or cute that your fish does?

Lucky loves to chill out and watch me. I love his fishy face. 
Dragon will flare at anything I hold up near his tank. xD

You?


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Little Comet likes to, well, ATTACK, (and yes, im serious) his food. He lunges at it, and misses it, then eats it. lol!

Then, he likes to flare at my finger.. so cute.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

D'aww!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Sir Crispin kind of...wiggles into the corner of the tank between some gravel and just kind of chills there for like two seconds before chasing his own reflection. 

He also watches me from inside his little cave.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Miss America wags her dorsal fin like a dog after I feed her a pellet 

Baby Blue likes to let the suction from the intake pull her onto the intake cage. She does this on purpose and will stay there for several seconds, enjoying the 'hug' she gets suction. When she's had enough, she'll break suction and swim away. Seen her do this many times... maybe it has to do with the mating 'embrace' thing... she's never been bred, though...


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Biscotti is a fish full of quirks. He swims in S shapes up and down the front of his tank, he flares at his reflection, he likes to jump at the filter baffle (he is a real jumper that one...) and he gets really excited at the sound of my voice. Very active, always moving.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahahaha! Cute.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Something I forgot to add:

He bites at the bubbles coming out of the airstone tube


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol. He sounds so cute.


----------



## BeCkS (Jan 19, 2011)

My sorority of females are adorable to watch ^.^ I love seeing them interact with one another.. puffing their gills and circling each other (never attacking), going in and out of the cave, coming right up to the glass and staring at me with their cute little fishy faces x)


----------



## BettaBuddi1221 (Jul 21, 2010)

bluemoon will swim up to the filter get pushed down, swim up, push down


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

dastan does a flirty dance everytime i walk past, Nero flares up at his own reflection. Benny builds massive nests melvin darts all over and tamins is shy at the moment


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

It cracks me up when juvie bettas team up and arrange small empty snail shells from their former prey in a pattern from smallest to largest.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Well the girls have gotten to the point where they are realizing fingers = FOOD. So whenever I feed them I'll use flakes (it's just easier to feed them all! I use a high quality flake though), wet it on my finger tips. Then they literally do a combination of dolphin leaps/pirhana swarm/shark frenzy ... and they'll start biting my hand. It tickles so awesomely that I can't help but go into a major LOL. They're so hilarious. Some of them will just stay in my palm and eat until they're full, curling up and noshing. I love the girlies so much


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

All my males just puff it. Its funny feeding the HM's cause they try to jump for the food, but there long fins don't get them very far. The females go crazy for food and jump at it. When one lands on the other they get man, have an argument, then go back to eating like nothing ever happened. My orange HM and butterfly CT love the floating mirror XD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

fleetfish said:


> Well the girls have gotten to the point where they are realizing fingers = FOOD. So whenever I feed them I'll use flakes (it's just easier to feed them all! I use a high quality flake though), wet it on my finger tips. Then they literally do a combination of dolphin leaps/pirhana swarm/shark frenzy ... and they'll start biting my hand. It tickles so awesomely that I can't help but go into a major LOL. They're so hilarious. Some of them will just stay in my palm and eat until they're full, curling up and noshing. I love the girlies so much


Aww! 

Dragon has realized that once that hatch on his hood opens, he gets food. It's kinda funny.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Lordsameth, your pets have the cutest names!! I'm still getting to know Brooke, my female crowntail (one week now), but she's very responsive to me and loves to attack her breakfast (flakes).


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Entering my room after school and seeing Jimi pop his head out suspiciously from one of his many hideouts, only to realize that the Food Girl is home and come zooming up to the front of the tank.


And for my goldfish, chasing the Mag-Float


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

D'awww!


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, I've noticed a certain interesting quirk about my betta Rouge tonight. He seems to be fascinated with any kind of aquarium gems I put in his tank, especially when I decide to put in a new color. I added some green ones tonight and he swims down the bottom of the tank to just stare at them for long periods of time. He'll get so close it's almost like he's kissing them. You can see his eyes moving and looking around at them and he'll turn his head to see them all. He seems to like how shiny them are.

I also have some crystal colored ones that he likes to stare at too. It's cute how curious he is.


----------



## flamecrysta (Feb 7, 2011)

Aww, my boy is much calmer. He stares at me until I feed him, and he often does this thing where even when there's no food there, he sort of does the whole "attack food" routine


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL What's attack food?


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

well mr.Bubbles likes to kida wiggle his tail when he sees me or my little sister thats soo cute to watch


----------



## flamecrysta (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to say this earlier. My male CT Gamma likes to try to eat his thermometer


----------



## flamecrysta (Feb 7, 2011)

bloo97 said:


> LOL What's attack food?


Ah, he sort of lunges at the surface and like tries to bite stuff. Even when there's nothing there, he sometimes still does that.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bahaha!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bloom will swim up to the tank and blow a bubble for me when he sees me.


----------



## Jinx (Feb 3, 2011)

Nyx likes to watch my television when I turn it on. She seems to like watching the shows I watch. :lol:


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

flamecrysta said:


> Oh, I forgot to say this earlier. My male CT Gamma likes to try to eat his thermometer


Cute! My Archimedes attacks his floating glass thermometer. (He headbutts it.) I don't leave it in the tank anymore, because I'm afraid he'll give himself a concussion.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your pet's name, RedBettaGirl - there's got to be a story behind that one...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nutt007 said:


> Bloom will swim up to the tank and blow a bubble for me when he sees me.


D'aww! I wish my fish would do that...


----------



## redbettagirl (Jan 29, 2011)

Pekemom said:


> Love your pet's name, RedBettaGirl - there's got to be a story behind that one...


Not too much of a story. I thought he was very dignified and fancy (as all bettas are) and wanted a name to match. I watched Disney's "The Sword and the Stone." The wise owl's name is Archimedes. I thought it was perfect!

If you ask my husband, however, he'll insist that our fish is named after the Greek mathematician/physicist.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol cute name.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nibbles would eat his food with "manners", like he was eating at some formal high-class prim and proper party, while the rest of my fish engulfed they're food (they loved food). He'd try to nibble on my nails if I put my fingers in the water. 

He seemed to like the current flow of the filter, it never ruined his fins or tail. He would repeatedly swim to the surface where the water came back into the tank and just let the current push him down.


----------



## windfire (May 25, 2010)

Apsolem has discovered the joys of mosquito larvae and now begs for them as its the only thing he'll eat i guess i'm going to be hovering around the fountain catching them with a dishing up spoon hehe. he gets really cocky after he eats them and will swim all over the tank like "did you see me i caught it and it was alive and then bam! i ate it" lol. then he'll have a few mock charges at the white clouds and go hide in his mountain. he also likes to lie on the gravel in the bottom corner closest to my bed and stare at me, i wonder what he's thinking lol

ares will dance for me at the corner and only builds a bubble nest if i've sat at my desk, the longer i sit at my desk the bigger the nest. he's my special boy lol. if i dont sit at my desk i get no nest and he sulks.


----------



## Opiomorphus (Jan 30, 2011)

*Sleeping*

My little betta Cetus has a comfy cave in his tank, but my tank is also well planted. I have lots of money wort and some other plants in there. He loves to fall asleep while resting on top of the money wort or the big leafed plants. The money wort is mashed together in a way that almost makes it look like a hammock when he's resting on it. So cute!


----------



## mynameiskcdc (Jan 26, 2011)

My little Philson always greets me with lots of excited wiggles when I come into the room. He will watch me when I study and follow me around the room. When at my desk, he stays at the front of his tank, but when I go to bed he will follow me and swim on the right side of his tank. I am always greeted in the morning with a big bubble nest in the top right hand corner of his tank. He spends the night making them. He also likes to jump for his food. When I put my finger on his tank he will swim away really fast and then slowly swim back towards it and eventually come up to it and "kiss" it. He's a funny little man and a great friend. So glad to have him


----------



## NightxFury (Feb 12, 2011)

Trublion gets super excited whenever I or my roommate starts moving around the room, but I think my favorite thing is that he'll follow my finger around the bowl and then, if I put it just above the water, he'll jump up and nip at it. I have to be careful though, sometimes he startles me and I don't want to yank him out of the bowl. XD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute fishes!


----------



## andama08 (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha, Hermes will always swim up to the front of the tank when I get in the room. He does a little happy dance when I watch him, and will flare at my finger. He does silly things all the time, sometimes he will lay on the leaves of the little plant I have in there for him, or wedge himself between the glass and the leaves, then shimmy his way out. And then there are times when I am at my desk doing homework and he just sits and watches me...kinda creepy lol :]


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nanners will jump at my fingers when I'm doing something above or in the tank, thinking I have food. Also, at feeding time, he'll jump at me even if the food is already in the water. Blush snatches her food so fast it makes a clicking sound, and darts away. She is SO cute!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

D'aww.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Today, Brooke jumped up to grab the bloodworm from my fingertip! I've only had her three weeks and she is bright and bold! For a tiny CT female, she's such a feisty thing, and has no fear!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Topaz fallows his reflection in circles for about 15 seconds haha! :-D


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

My white-to-blue girl, Blue, gets sooo excited to see me and my wiggling fingers that she'll uncontrollably knock anyone else near her away... then she stops and realizes she did it and flee.

Goat, Her boy, likes to try out things he sees the neons do, he'll sink into their formation and hold position, swim into their cloud of food and eat with them and he's even mimicked the egg laying behavior of the female neons. (quietly swim off and rub booty on glass or plants)

I've already mentioned sherbert "parasoling" where he puts his head down and shades himself with tail... Forrest my four hour fish did that twice in his cup.

A new split delta (DtDt) boy I got kept jumping out of the 4-way into the girls tank and chasing the mollies around. Sometimes Petco gets ODD boys. He ignored the girls completely, young I guess.

Fluffy is STILL flying around his 2gal hex in full joy... never seen one that energetic before.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Not mine but I remember reading a story about a boy who'd push a clear glass marble around the bottom to see what things looked like through it.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay - I'm twisting the thread here a bit, but...

This post is about my weird female P. Khuli Loach, Laurina. These fish are supposed to be shy, and enjoy hiding.

Prehaps because when I purchased her, she was a lone loach (they naturally hang in large groups), Laurina exhibits some weird behaviors.

She's not shy at all, and is comfortable being out in the open. 

Since she's been moved to the 20H, her new favorite spot to hang out is on the suction cups for the heater. She'll lay there limp, likes she's dead... later, I find her buzzing around the tank with the catfish, semi-normal (that's as normal as she gets).

I know she's not a betta, but she's definitely one of the weirdest fish I've ever kept! I am always amused/amazed by her antics. 

Ok, this thread is now returning to normal! *ZAP*


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Okay - I'm twisting the thread here a bit, but...
> 
> This post is about my weird female P. Khuli Loach, Laurina. These fish are supposed to be shy, and enjoy hiding.
> 
> ...


Pride does that to almost anything. Veryhappyloachfish!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Okay - I'm twisting the thread here a bit, but...
> 
> This post is about my weird female P. Khuli Loach, Laurina. These fish are supposed to be shy, and enjoy hiding.
> 
> ...


That's her way of saying, "Dude I Love This Tank!"


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

One funny thing my female did the other day:
I was playing around and decided to stare at her funny and grin, she stared back (she does that, she will look at me for a long time harldy moving), and then turned away. Well I kept watching her swim about and she turned around and literally gave me this look like, "Will you STOP it?"
lol

Shimmy, my crowntail was sitting behind a floating piece of plant and when I came up to his tank he got super excited and tried to swim over, but the plant was in the way so it stuck on his face. He kept trying to wiggle it off and swim up to the front, I found it cute.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

BlueHaven said:


> One funny thing my female did the other day:
> I was playing around and decided to stare at her funny and grin, she stared back (she does that, she will look at me for a long time harldy moving), and then turned away. Well I kept watching her swim about and she turned around and literally gave me this look like, "Will you STOP it?"
> lol


Or more like "put out or fight!" A new girl I got last week greeted her shadow on the desk five times (I use single bulb led desk lamp, makes sharp shadows) and then was angry and "refused" to look at the shadow. I could tell she kept noticing it.


----------



## lunawatsername (Apr 20, 2011)

haha bettas are awesome DD

Nahh, my male VT, likes to play with his filter. he'll let the intake thing grab him up, then break away and do it again. he goes to the top and swims against the current, and sometimes he just stays right next to the top of the filter and lets the current blow on his fins xDD
Meekish, my female VT, is my super shy lil baby, she likes to go hide behind her plant when i come toward her tank, then pop out at me, and rush back. tag your it!xDD so cute <3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Maka splashes when she eats. So I'll here a plip after she goes for it. She also comes up to the top of the tank and watch me waving her little fins as if to say: "Feeed mee Seymour!" Which usually the begging works.. 
Aki he swims around he does wiggle dances for me he comes up to the glass immedietly. He also is a master at building bubble nests.


----------



## AlanIsOp (Apr 9, 2021)

i have 3 bettas, 2 female and 1 male.
Alan- he's my first betta, blue in color, he loves watching the computer, once i put a female betta video and sat there forgetting it, whae i saw alan was acting weird, i was scared when i saw he was just staring at the white female in the video, i was like ' ok i'll get you a female" he made a massive bubble nest, which took 1/3 of the 5 gallon i have him in.

Vannessa- she's Alan's mate, always stares at him, and alan just adored her, he was happy, when i put my finger in the water, he looks like "ok more food" and bit me, it was'nt painful tho,
he was heartbroken when Vannessa died of swim bladder disorder, he didnt eat food for 3 days, he flared his gills at me, 
i cleand his tank, now he's fine

Chris- Vannessa's twin, slan stares at her for 2 seconds, she goes crazy. and Chris is not a full moon, she is a female plakat. maybe thats why 3 fish died, all fry cichlids.

i am a 13 year old


----------



## AlanIsOp (Apr 9, 2021)

AlanIsOp said:


> i have 3 bettas, 2 female and 1 male.
> Alan- he's my first betta, blue in color, he loves watching the computer, once i put a female betta video and sat there forgetting it, whae i saw alan was acting weird, i was scared when i saw he was just staring at the white female in the video, i was like ' ok i'll get you a female" he made a massive bubble nest, which took 1/3 of the 5 gallon i have him in.
> 
> Vannessa- she's Alan's mate, always stares at him, and alan just adored her, he was happy, when i put my finger in the water, he looks like "ok more food" and bit me, it was'nt painful tho,
> ...


now he's staring at me. i have no idea what this is.


----------

